# So much for Cocky Cavendish !



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

He had a great lead out, so much for being unbeatable.
He claims if someone goes faster I just give it 85% instead of 80%.
I guess by his cocky standards he was only about 60% before he gave up on stage 4.
Ha Ha


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I've grown tired of Cavendish.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

It's nice to see him get a little comeupance, but I'm sure he'll bounce back. He's wicked fast, just not on form.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Petachi looks super strong. He is back apparently?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

It looks to me like Cav just messed up the timing - he sat behind his leadout (Renshaw?) too long while other contenders were already accelerating past.

Pretty weak (and dangerous) that he just sat up when it was obvious he wouldn't win. Guess he really doesn't care about the green jersey at all.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Seems like Cavendish just didn't have the legs. He tried accelerating but got no where.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

its the only way to beat cav. Accelerate before he does, and in this it looks like in his mind he is saying "wtf?!? - grr... got jumped earlier than you, damn you pettachi!"

as for the tool sitting up, ffs mark at least be beaten like a man ffs.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

ratpick said:


> It looks to me like Cav just messed up the timing - he sat behind his leadout (Renshaw?) too long while other contenders were already accelerating past.
> 
> Pretty weak (and dangerous) that he just sat up when it was obvious he wouldn't win. Guess he really doesn't care about the green jersey at all.


Yeah, i noticed that. I thought it was a pretty sad display of sportsmanship.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

he was too busy throwing his elbow/shoulder at thor hushovd. cav knew he was slow and was desperately trying to block hushovd. petachi is wise, and slipped right by. 
Cav looked very humble in the interview before the stage. he knows he is not the fastest in this Tour.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

He got a lesson on humiliation...


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

Fignon's Barber said:


> he was too busy throwing his elbow/shoulder at thor hushovd. cav knew he was slow and was desperately trying to block hushovd. petachi is wise, and slipped right by.
> Cav looked very humble in the interview before the stage. he knows he is not the fastest in this Tour.


 Ya he was pulling a Mcewen move. I think Mcewen caused the accident when Farrar got a bike caught in his derailleur. Plus he has done it in past yrs too. One yr didn't they penalize Mcewen for it?

I think Cav. was unbeatable last yr. but he doesn't seem to have the same form this yr.
I was surprised he was being so cocky in his earlier interviews this yr. I missed the humble one.
Couldn't wait to see a sprint, I guess I got my answer. We'll see what happens next.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Low-caloric humble-pie served at the Cavendish motel room tonight. Cav needs to cut back, gotten too heavy..in the head .


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

My real question is whether or not Petacchi will finish the tour. Has he matured enough to show up to le Tour with good form or will he follow in the grand tradition of Chipollini and hop in the team car in the Alps?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Writing your biography nearer the beginning of your career than the end smacks of hubris.
He's starting to think that he's somehow bigger than the sport. Being a tool seems to be a family trait, his brother is doing six years in jail for smuggling coke. Right now I wouldn't want to see him win a game of bingo.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nice to see*

ole Ale Jet back on form
he has that long kick, not a short burst like Cav or Robbie. He is fun to watch


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/Tour/100707_TDF_rit4_Cavendish_reacties#

Cry baby! The helmet toss out of the bus is priceless.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

What's Cav's chances of taking a stage this year? Any bets?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> My real question is whether or not Petacchi will finish the tour. Has he matured enough to show up to le Tour with good form or will he follow in the grand tradition of Chipollini and hop in the team car in the Alps?


He won't finish it. Too much climbing.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

Helmet toss was nothin really
I'd say Cav is faster than most but ale has the better top end in the flat, crowded sprints of this tour thus far. Renshaw and co. Aren't able to string out the field this year. They'll get it right in a more difficult lead in


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I've grown tired of Cavendish.


No kidding! I am glad that Pettachi kicked his butt!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

ratpick said:


> It looks to me like Cav just messed up the timing - he sat behind his leadout (Renshaw?) too long while other contenders were already accelerating past.
> 
> Pretty weak (and dangerous) that he just sat up when it was obvious he wouldn't win. Guess he really doesn't care about the green jersey at all.


If you ain't first...your last.
-Ricky Bobby


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I really love how folks here write him off after 1 sprint. He crashed out of one, and has crashed how many times since the start. I love people like you guys who trade stocks. I make lots of money.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Cav got sneak attacked.. Once the acceleration was in motion he had no chance of catching up. From an even start I'm sure Cav would have won it.. Pettachi used experience and cunning along with his muscles to win..


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

muscleendurance said:


> as for the tool sitting up, ffs mark at least be beaten like a man ffs.


this is why he will not win the green jersey

guys are sprinting for 5th, 6th, 7th... cav just gives up and lets them have the points


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

he got outsmarted. 

Yeah, maybe he's a bit off form. 

But ..... Ale Jet beat him with legs *and smarts*. Never seen Cav use his brain to get a win.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Cav needs Hincapie


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

You wait, cav is gonna tear everyones legs off in the mountains!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

saird said:


> You wait, cav is gonna tear everyones legs off in the mountains!


WRONG...he sheds a TEAR, as he wins stage 5!!!:cryin:


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Humbled, humble and shining. Good job, Cav.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> WRONG...he sheds a TEAR, as he wins stage 5!!!:cryin:


I think Phil mentioned his grandmothers passing recently, (during this tour?)... He must have been an emotional wreck.

Glad he found his form and pulled through a rough week.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

jd3 said:


> Cav needs Hincapie


He has Mark Renshaw. Why on earth would he want the grandpa of the group?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> WRONG...he sheds a TEAR, as he wins stage 5!!!:cryin:


To all Cav haters:
I am glad to see Cavendish win. Today he showed that despite what you may think of his brashness, he is the fastest man and is the man to beat. He lost one bunch sprint, where leadout was less than perfect, but today (with some help from Garmin) he did it again - against Petacchi, McEwen, Thor, Freire, Farrar, Dean, Ciolek and everyone else.

I was also glad to see Thor consolidate his green points lead, it appears McEwen will be one of his main contenders.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

But he's still a ****head.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

He obviously read this thread, accepted our feedback in a positve manner, and channeled these feelings into productive results. Glad the forum board could be of assistance, and congrats to Cav.


----------



## HiImSeth (Jun 3, 2009)

Fignon's Barber said:


> He obviously read this thread, accepted our feedback in a positve manner, and channeled these feelings into productive results. Glad the forum board could be of assistance, and congrats to Cav.


Agreed.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I love that Cav is so brash and cocky.. Take a lot of mental toughness... power... and guts to sprint like that. He's damn fast.. Live it up.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Cav is becoming much more humble. He is a KID on top of his game. Sprinters have a rep. for being "cocky" anyways... Guys with mellow/passive personalities do not typically make good sprinters. You have to be a savage out there.

Also, the sprinter's persona is an intimidation thing too. You have to understand that there is more to them than what you see on camera usually.

Pretty sure he won today...

Also, go Petacchi and Thor!!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

ayhscb


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

What a difference a day makes, eh?

Nice job, Cavs.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

I think today demonstrates how important position is in the final 200 meters. Today Petacchi, simply was not in contention like Cav, yesterday. Timing and "poistion" is everything.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

jd3 said:


> Cav needs Hincapie


Doesn't need, but obviously Hincapie's experience made a difference.


----------



## dana109 (May 1, 2009)

I think a lot of people forget that pro-racers are people too. Obviously the guy is cocky, and he's a bit of crybaby and basically a bit of a douchebag. But he's 25. I think of who i was when i was 25, i'd have been flipping off reports and being an ******* too. I sometimes managed to be an ******* without all that pressure and media attention. So I kind of feel for cavendish. He's just a kid whose got a lot of media attention and hasn't handled it well, but really would you have when you were 25? 

I still think he's kind of a d-bag, but we should all have an honest perspective on it. Can't you be a jerk sometimes?


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

*dear thread from yesterday*

shhhh


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

dana109 said:


> I think a lot of people forget that pro-racers are people too. Obviously the guy is cocky, and he's a bit of crybaby and basically a bit of a douchebag. But he's 25. I think of who i was when i was 25, i'd have been flipping off reports and being an ******* too. I sometimes managed to be an ******* without all that pressure and media attention. So I kind of feel for cavendish. He's just a kid whose got a lot of media attention and hasn't handled it well, but really would you have when you were 25?
> 
> I still think he's kind of a d-bag, but we should all have an honest perspective on it. Can't you be a jerk sometimes?


And as others have pointed out, if he were not a cocky aggressive d-bag he might not have the personality to drive himself to the extreme limits of human performance.

To be the "best of the best" these guys have to be aggresive. They have to be highly motivated to a point well beyond self-centered, they have to be divas and narcissists. They have to mentaly challenge their competition and be mentaly tough themselves. These traits are d-bag traits in polite society. 

In all sports some pro athletes can be a pit bull in competition and turn it off when they are not on the field. Some can't. Some mature, some don't.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this why Farrar won't win a stage in the tour? He seems like such a nice guy. He does have an earing tho...


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

mangotreat0808 said:


> *Humbled*, humble and shining. Good job, Cav.


was this directed at the OP 

I have some more pie if you can fit anymore in? :lol:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Cavendish just made fall off my couch. Post race interview today I think was the first time I've seen him interviewed where there was _genuine_ humility. The kind of humility that only comes with a smackdown. Some people get genuine through such experiences, some do not. Nice to see he may very well be in the former grouping.

"...all those wins...two great years... I think my feet got a bit off the ground..."


----------



## f1oored (Jan 16, 2005)

Glad I didn't start this thread.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

ayhscb


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Two stage wins in a row.

It appears this thread is obsolete.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Another nice one today. His head is back where it should be.

Awesome job by Farrar too. 

But Mark Renshaw FTW... that dude is just bad-azz. He spots a hole and Cav better be on his wheel 'cause he's gone.


----------



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

LWP said:


> Another nice one today. His head is back where it should be.
> 
> Awesome job by Farrar too.
> 
> But Mark Renshaw FTW... that dude is just bad-azz. He spots a hole and Cav better be on his wheel 'cause he's gone.


Reshaw is so great to watch. Haven't seen the leadout from today's stage but watching him find a hole and emerge in perfect position for Cav yesterday was textbook! Awesome job, can't wait to see it tonight!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Brad the Bold said:


> Two stage wins in a row.
> 
> It appears this thread is obsolete.


nah it gets funnier each time he wins, theres a lesson in there somewhere
something about dont jump to conclusions based on one isolated incident


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not particularly crazy about the Manx Missile either...but he crossed the line FIRST today....


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

pretender said:


> ayhscb


LOL!!!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

pretender said:


> ayhscb


did you mean AYHSMB?

Cav could get a wheel decorated with this motif perhaps.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> did you mean AYHSMB?


No. Hint: think.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

.steve said:


> Reshaw is so great to watch. Haven't seen the leadout from today's stage but watching him find a hole and emerge in perfect position for Cav yesterday was textbook! Awesome job, can't wait to see it tonight!


Renshaw definitely deserves every penny he makes and maybe then some! Talk about the dynamic duo...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

pretender said:


> No. Hint: think.


Oh, a cunning variation.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Give Up Haters - you are looking more foolish and petty with every passing TdF!

What is it about Cavendish that brings out the Moaning Minie/Washer Woman in people? Too much red blood running in his veins I guess.

Facing up to your demons and delivering is the preserve of the true warrior. That is what sprinting is about.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I wasn't a Cavendish fan myself after watching video of his previous years and arrogant statements. That is changing after his tearful podium visit and his more mature comments afterwards. 

Thinking back to my days as a punk rocker in So Cal, perhaps I should give a guy at the top of his game at 24-25 year of age a break. If he lives long enough, he will learn to be humble or he will have humility rammed down his throat. BTDT


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd like to see Cavendish do a lead out for Renshaw once just to give him some glory. At least in football the fullback gets to score once in a while.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

AJL said:


> Renshaw definitely deserves every penny he makes and maybe then some! Talk about the dynamic duo...


During the key moment of today's sprint they looked like they were riding a tandem.


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

bikerjulio said:


> did you mean AYHSMB?
> 
> Cav could get a wheel decorated with this motif perhaps.


 Ok I googled it and searched on here for it.
What do they stand for?
AYHSMB
AYHSCB

And yes I stand corrected about Cav.
Didn't see stage 6 yet but I hear he won.
He did smoke 'em on stage 5, looked like the old Cav. from last yr.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

zipptrek said:


> Ok I googled it and searched on here for it.
> What do they stand for?
> AYHSMB
> AYHSCB
> ...


All Your Haters Suck My/Cav's Balls (let's see if this gets censored)

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wb8bAl1P-N0/SL58l23sEuI/AAAAAAAAC8c/LU_EHsRxXuE/s1600-h/haters-1.jpg

Available from Performance Bike:


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

zipptrek said:


> Didn't see stage 6 yet but I hear he won.
> He did smoke 'em on stage 5, looked like the old Cav. from last yr.


He looked even better today. I caught the overhead view of the finish, and in the space of half a second he was two or three bike-lengths ahead.


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

55x11 said:


> All Your Haters Suck My/Cav's Balls (let's see if this gets censored)


 I never said I hated him.
But thanks for the definition.
I just thought it was funny after saying he was unbeatable and only needed to use 85% to beat anybody. After all his talk he just gave up on stage 4.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

So now you know what it stands for, but you still don't get it.


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

pretender said:


> So now you know what it stands for, but you still don't get it.


Maybe not, was I supposed to get upset or something? 

It's just a forum, I laugh when I read some of the fights people get in on here.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oracle7775 said:


> He looked even better today. I caught the overhead view of the finish, and in the space of half a second he was two or three bike-lengths ahead.


agree - today he looked like it was almost too easy for him. He didn't seem to be working all that hard. It's like he was racing junior schoolgirls on an easy sunday group ride.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

He's going great now that the whole team is riding for him. I wonder if they'll all disappear from the front on Sunday?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I hoped he would do that*



Mordy said:


> I'd like to see Cavendish do a lead out for Renshaw once just to give him some glory. At least in football the fullback gets to score once in a while.


on the Champs last year. They had such a monster lead I hoped Cav would let his lead out finish first
maybe this year


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Cavendish just made fall off my couch. Post race interview today I think was the first time I've seen him interviewed where there was _genuine_ humility. The kind of humility that only comes with a smackdown. Some people get genuine through such experiences, some do not. Nice to see he may very well be in the former grouping.
> 
> "...all those wins...two great years... I think my feet got a bit off the ground..."


yes that was arguably the best interview ever I have seen of an athlete.

he said things got out of hand and I can definitely see that how do you feel when the newspapers are constantly writing about you NOT winning vs Petacchi winning? then his grandmother passing in the Tour of swiss. he has had a rough year and good to see him rebound BUT more importantly rebound with class.

I still like Farrar though.

Chad


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Mordy said:


> I'd like to see Cavendish do a lead out for Renshaw once just to give him some glory. At least in football the fullback gets to score once in a while.


I agree, you'd love to see a guy that does his job so well get a bit of glory too. Renshaw has been masterful in the last two stage wins. He's way more important than the average domestique hauling bidons. His role is every bit as technical and tactical as the sprinter that follows him out. And with Cavs he may well be considered the brains of the outfit. 

A Reuters article after the stage 5 win referered to Renshaw as Cavendish's "Australian Rocket Launcher". Which I though was a pretty damn cool nickname. So he's got that going for him, at least.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

So much for cocky Cavendish.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lots of word eating for lots of folks on this thread methinks


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I wonder how happy Renshaw is in this team - he gets lots of (deserved) praise for launching Cav but you'd think he'd be happier as a team's primary sprinter to get some glory for himself.

I suppose you could say the same for Julian Dean


----------

